# Tai Chi video of Wu Wei Cup 2018 Germany



## Douwe Geluk (Oct 3, 2018)

Wu Wei Cup 2018 in Hamburg Germany

This is a Tai Chi video of Tai Ji team the Netherlands at the WuWeiCup 2018 in the City of Hamburg in Germany (deutschland).Team Douwe Geluk and others from Holland:


----------

